# New Cigar Stand Ashtray



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

So, I have posted on here a couple of times that I was making a cigar stand ashtray and looking for cigar bands. I was also looking for a Tatuaje ashtray to put on top. Well, after many hours of work when I could find the time adn it is all done.

There are a few minor things that I can improve upon, but not too bad considering I am not that handy and this came from just a thought in my head.









Here is the picture from the front.









Some closeups of the cigar bands.









Here is a picture of the drawer for cigar cutters and lighters. I used the inside of a lid from the Padron 64 cigar box to line the bottom of the drawer.









Some more band pictures from the back.









Here is a pic of the Tat ashtray from the top.

My plans are to keep adding bands to it as I smoke the cigars.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Long ashes my friend, long ashes.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Pretty nifty! I know a guy who has something similar but its a lamp. Well done!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Pretty AND Practical.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

love it! very cool.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very Cool


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Smoking ashtray.

Now I see why you wanted that TAT ashtray


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*nice! i do that band thing with my mini humi, check it out!*










*very creative idea! can you take out the ashtray for cleaning? if so good design!*


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, awesome ashtray stand!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *nice! i do that band thing with my mini humi, check it out!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Humi!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Interesting work of art!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Is that a "Philly Blunt" band I see--Shame on you---HaH! Nice though--


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats way cool dude


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

To cool guys!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice - good job!


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *nice! i do that band thing with my mini humi, check it out!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ashtray is sitting in the cutout of the AF box. It can easily be removed, cleaned and replaced.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

That is nice! How did you put it together? Glue? Nails?


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

What is the long middle post made from?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet tray


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> What is the long middle post made from?


It is put together with both glue and nails. The middle section is actually made from a cedar fence post that I had laying around after finishing my fence this fall. I cut it, mitered the corners, glued it and nailed it. Then, I sanded it and stained it. Spent the extra time to make it look nice, then covered it in bands. Kinda overkill. I nailed a plug in both ends and then put a lag bolt into the bottom to attach it to base. I put a piece of wood in the top box and screwed it to the plug in the top of the middle section.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Is that a "Philly Blunt" band I see--Shame on you---HaH! Nice though--


Ain't no Philly Blunt bands on my cigar stand!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice ashtray Could be a little sideline business for you.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

It's excellent. You should be proud of your handy-work!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

very nice stand, you should change the top box to something with a seal and make it double as a small humidor as well!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool


----------

